# Help Me Choose a New Scent



## tvsnow (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, so I'm trying to make the most out of my online order, so I want to add one more fragrance to my order. I know I want Agent Provocateur's Maitresse, but here are the others I'm stuck between:

Aquolina's Pink Sugar, Juicy Couture (Original), or Agent Provocateur (Original).

Which one do you recommend?

So far I own Flowerbomb, Escada's Pacific Paradise, Thierry Mugler's Alien, Burberry Summer, Burberry Beat, Vera Wang (Original), and Chanel No. 19.

Thanks!


----------



## makeba (Sep 24, 2008)

i love your choices of perfume. I had Pink Sugar and loved it to death!!! so i say go for this one.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 24, 2008)

I say go for Maitresse, as you already have a gourmand (sweet/foody scent) in Flowerbomb and Pacific, you have a crisp green (number 19) and you have some floral/soft floral, so Maitresse will be a perfect addition being that it is a smoky oriental woods, so great for fall. Pink Sugar is nice, so Maitresse is pure sex.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 24, 2008)

Aquolina's Pink Sugar is a must have for any girl. You can't go wrong with it. It's so pretty and sweet. Guys love it on us too lol!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG I used to have Pink Sugar and it's one of my favorites ever. It made me feel so edible and it's definitely sexy if you have a sig other because they'll try to nibble on ya LOLOLOL


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 26, 2008)

I _love_ the Juicy Couture fragrance. Pink Sugar is okay, but I find it really easy to get sick of. And I've never smell the Agent Provocateur.


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 26, 2008)

Juicy Couture !!!!!
I have quite a few samples of Pink Sugar and agree that it can get sort of sickening .


----------



## clamster (Sep 29, 2008)

Agent Provocateur.
Pink Sugar is a fun scent but I wouldn't want to smell it on someone all the time it's just too popular I geuss. Juicy Couture is really nice but I am already bored of it from the sample I have.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

i love pink sugar, just got a bottle


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 3, 2008)

aww, pink sugar reminds me of like 2004 lol. i used to go to the nyc sephora (the one by the old navy - my boyfriend at the time lived around there) and i would always go smell the pink sugar and spray it on me for a night on the town. lol, i know that's soo tacky! i never bought it though, i always used to spend all my money on urban decay there.
I do have the original Juicy and love it because it's fun and clean. But I'd probably lean more towards the pink sugar.


----------



## COBI (Nov 3, 2008)

A couple of months ago, I went to Sephora excited to smell Pink Sugar because of all of the positive reviews here, but I have to tell you it was WAY too sweet for me.  My 15yo niece tried it on and loved it, but she smelled like cotton candy for the rest of the day; even she got sick of it later.  It literally didn't smell like a perfume to me, but more like I was at a fair.

So, I guess I'm curious; how old are the Pink Sugar lovers' here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't smelled the other two on your maybe list, but that's MHO about pink sugar.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

i am 26 (well in two weeks) and love it. it's really not that sweet on me.. i actually had sweeter ones but when it dries down it's more fruity than sweet. that's how it is for me anyway, i know scents are different for different people.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 16, 2008)

Ed Hardy, Jadore, Narcisco Rodriguez, CoCo Chanel Madamoiselle,  Miss Cherie Dior and Hanae Mori., Burberry Weekend..............these are some to consider............Ed Hardy is close to Juicy Couture, CoCo is very sophisticated, the rest can be worn daily IMO

Be Delicious DKNY, Vicy Secrets Pink and Max Mara can be for daily wear . These recs are coming from a allergy sufferer, so if I can handle them, the you know they aren't too strong.


Sorry I came with so many but I Love Perfume


----------

